# Part 2. Baseball 20th.Jan.'009.



## Olly Buckle (Jan 20, 2009)

Because we had three contestants tie for first place the challenge this month will be split into parts with a different subject in each part. Enter as many parts as you wish.

The subject for this part is *Baseball*.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 29, 2009)

Base-ball
  A bit like rounders, there’s a glove they call a mitt
  And a diamond they throw from, is that it?
  I don’t know, do you still get three hits?
  Like in rounders

  And they wear peaked caps to keep out the sun
  Do you have to get round and home in one?
  I think that’s rounder and called a run
  Like in cricket

  Hot dogs, relish and mustard for people who watch
And the one with the mitt is trying to catch
The bowler’s a pitcher, making a pitch
  Like a football ground?


----------

